# Market place not working properly



## titos1997 (Sep 28, 2011)

So I had installed cyanogenmod running gb kernal. Problem I'm having is most app say they're not compatible with my device when I know they are. Any ideas?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## vudugan (Aug 16, 2011)

Settings/applications, make sure Unknown Sources has a check in it.


----------



## titos1997 (Sep 28, 2011)

Its checked I also deleted the cache
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Try uninstalling the update.


----------



## titos1997 (Sep 28, 2011)

bobAbooey said:


> Try uninstalling the update.


Uninstalled update still same problem. I energy as far as sbfing and reinstalling rom and still getting it just not on as many apps. I mmeam cmon how is the free version of shazam capable but not the paid version

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

